# Hi



## Throgs (Sep 5, 2011)

New here.  I may start a journal, but otherwise I will posting looking to learn more about

-Steroids
-Ways to do a cycle (finding a coach or a sponser, learning that aspect)
-Finding a good book covering all parts, including steroids, of BB
-General training routine and instructions on exercises


----------



## Arnold (Sep 5, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Throgs* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Throgs (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks man.


----------



## fisher4550 (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome, there is plenty for you to find and learn on this forum.


----------



## littlerock (Sep 5, 2011)

welcome to the best bord in town


----------



## gearin up (Sep 5, 2011)

welcome, so far this place has been great


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome to IM

www.orbitnutrition.com home for all your supplements.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 5, 2011)

welcome


----------



## BlingDuck2011 (Sep 6, 2011)

*hi*

hello,


I'm a newbie and just want to share experiences here...


----------



## brazey (Sep 6, 2011)

welcome to a great site.


----------



## littlerock (Sep 6, 2011)

welcome to im


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Sep 6, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## murf23 (Sep 6, 2011)

Welcome guys . Lots to learn here


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 6, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 6, 2011)

big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## meghna (Sep 7, 2011)

*hello*

Congratulation to all. I am a new comer here. I want to share my experience with you. Really i am very happy to join with you. Thanks


----------



## rangermike (Sep 7, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## crazyotter (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 9, 2011)

This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!



V/R
Chris


----------



## l69lou (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome you'll love it here


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello and welcome,


----------



## zkyzalimit (Sep 14, 2011)

welocme


----------



## Quoitya (Sep 15, 2011)

Prince said:


> *Throgs* welcome to IM!
> 
> *FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks!
> 
> ...



Hi... I am new.. I want to know that what is the best way by which we can not only stay in shape but also we can keep us healthy too.. Your suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Throgs (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## ollieolson99 (Sep 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## pig (Sep 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## swollen (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

welcome. Do some research and read all the stickies!! ull learn a lot and save urself some bashing and wasting time


----------



## Throgs (Sep 18, 2011)

Will do.
I am here to get feedback on my training, learn some tips, but also to learn about steroid enhancement so I am well versed before trying a cycle.
I really would like to know too of any coaches who specialize in doing enhanced training.

My goal is by 2012 to be on an enhanced cycle, but I only will do so once I know the basics and have a coach who can guide me along the first time.
Recs?


----------



## TonyMack (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome. See you around


----------



## DLEATO (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Throgs (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Qanza (Sep 29, 2011)

Welcome to the show


----------



## SouthernMuscle (Oct 5, 2011)

Welcome to IronMag!
Great forum, Haven't been here long, but great forum so far!


----------

